# Hunting from bed of truck?



## 95g atl (Nov 29, 2010)

Mounted my night vision scope on a Browning BAR 7mm.  I  understand it as you cannot hunting from a vehicle....was curious if hunting from the back of a pickup truck OR say a Chevy Tahoe would be legal?  Obviously not being driven and on private land.

Comments?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

95g atl said:


> Mounted my night vision scope on a Browning BAR 7mm.  I  understand it as you cannot hunting from a vehicle....was curious if hunting from the back of a pickup truck OR say a Chevy Tahoe would be legal?  Obviously not being driven and on private land.
> 
> Comments?



Never hurd of it being legal


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^ I was figuring that....just wanted some opinions.  
Thank you.


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 29, 2010)

you can hunt from a vehicle that is not cranked up.


----------



## win280 (Nov 29, 2010)

Legal as long as keys are out of the ignition switch is what I understand.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 29, 2010)

They have some neat setups for shooting out of the back of a truck, chair/shooting bench combos. I know a guy who does it that way, he said if the truck is off its pretty much a 'blind'. 

You can hunt hogs from a vehicle if you have a baiting permit.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 29, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> They have some neat setups for shooting out of the back of a truck, chair/shooting bench combos. I know a guy who does it that way, he said if the truck is off its pretty much a 'blind'.
> 
> You can hunt hogs from a vehicle if you have a baiting permit.



just remember to wear your orange in deer season


----------



## trial&error (Nov 29, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Never hurd of it being legal



gotta read the regs not go by what you heard.  p14 halfway down on the left under unlawful activities.

"Hunting from a vehicle, plane, or boat under power."

So as long as your not under power it's fine atleast on that point.


----------



## donald-f (Nov 30, 2010)

No hunting from roadway either. Must park truck in area away from road.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 30, 2010)

You need to get 50 yards minimum from any public road so you can shoot back towards the road. Just be sure not to shoot across the road cuz that would be illegal.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 30, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> just remember to wear your orange in deer season


It will be the dead of night....but i'll bring my orange vest. 



trial&error said:


> "Hunting from a vehicle, plane, or boat under power."
> 
> So as long as your not under power it's fine atleast on that point.



that sums it up.  thx



LEON MANLEY said:


> You need to get 50 yards minimum from any public road so you can shoot back towards the road. Just be sure not to shoot across the road cuz that would be illegal.



This will be on private land, so no public road.

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 30, 2010)

95g atl said:


> It will be the dead of night....but i'll bring my orange vest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get comfy and kill some pigs..........gotta share the pics though!!  I was thinking all of the things said........the truck should be treated as a Blind so long as it is parked properly..........


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 30, 2010)

95g atl said:


> It will be the dead of night....but i'll bring my orange vest.



sorry... that was more a tongue n cheek thing for Bigreddwon

never can tell when it will spill over into the daylight tho...might be a good idea to bring it


----------



## Darrenmd (Dec 1, 2010)

I asked the DNR that same question.... I was told... it can not be running or from the cab .... and he threw in not over bait....That was Oglethorpe County....


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2010)

Darrenmd said:


> I asked the DNR that same question.... I was told... it can not be running or from the cab .... and he threw in not over bait....That was Oglethorpe County....



Then GETTEM!! Show us the BBQ


----------



## trial&error (Dec 2, 2010)

Darrenmd said:


> I asked the DNR that same question.... I was told... it can not be running or from the cab .... and he threw in not over bait....That was Oglethorpe County....



perfect example why you have to be aware of the regs.  it depends on the definition of underpower? or the definition of what is is.  just for you clinton fans.  under power from my sailing days means engine running sails down.  the from the cab isn't covered in the regs, so you can shoot out of your camry window if you chose.  and bait depends on a permit only for private lands.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 2, 2010)

trial&error said:


> so you can shoot out of your camry window if you chose


----------

